# National Geographic Daily Pictures



## longknife (Mar 13, 2014)

I guess this is as good as anywhere to start this thread. I grew up in a house where my grandmother was a charter member of the society and had many, many copies of the magazine. I wouldn't be surprised if the first issue wasn't there and often wonder what happened to it.

Te Wahipounamu







Every I see them, I am amazed by images of New Zealand. That small island state has some awesome scenery  just remember The Lord of the Rings trilogy filmed there. This comes from National Geographic @ New Zealand Picture -- Landscape Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## Abraham3 (Mar 13, 2014)

Try Webshots - Desktop.


----------



## longknife (Mar 24, 2014)

Amazing what contracts can be found. Read more @ Fuego Volcano Picture -- Guatemala Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Apr 8, 2014)

I had absolutely no idea where this beautiful scene was until I read the explanation @ Landscape Picture -- Carpathian Mountains Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day  Hope you enjoy.


----------



## longknife (Apr 11, 2014)

Anybody have an idea what it is?
From Flower Picture -- Nature Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Apr 13, 2014)

Great for a lesson on perspective.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)

Beautiful pics. Why don't you ever post them in Eye Candy or Thread Of Many Colors?


----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2014)

Doncha love spring!


----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Beautiful pics. Why don't you ever post them in Eye Candy or Thread Of Many Colors?



They're already very long threads and this is more specific.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2014)

Ok.
Nat Geo has some really great pics, so I am glad you are posting them.


----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2014)

Wow! I never knew there were jellyfish in Gulf of Saint Lawrence. Read more @ Lion's Mane Jellyfish Picture -- Underwater Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2014)

Story @ Vermilion Cliffs National Monument Picture -- Landscape Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Apr 25, 2014)

Explanation [not really necessary] @ Pony Picture -- Nature Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Apr 28, 2014)

April 28, 2014
Island in the Sky

Photograph by Shane Kalyn

"There is an ethereal, otherworldly feeling to this photograph, as this little island in the middle of Tumuch Lake in northern British Columbia appears as if it's floating in the clouds," says Shane Kalyn, who submitted this photo to the National Geographic Traveler Photo Contest. "To bring us back to Earth, a fish has left a ripple in the water on the left-hand side of the shot. The scene was amazing to witness, let alone be lucky enough to photographtotally the right place at the right time."


----------



## longknife (May 2, 2014)

Cliffs of Svalbard, Norway


----------



## longknife (May 5, 2014)

Fields of Old @ Rice Terrace Picture -- China Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day

I can't even begin to comprehend the amount of labor required to build and maintain these.


----------



## longknife (May 11, 2014)

*Can You See It?*




Read the explanation @ Harp Seal Picture -- Madeleine Islands Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (May 27, 2014)

I'm continually amazed by the beauty of New Zealand. This is from Cathedral Cove Picture -- New Zealand Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (May 30, 2014)

Wild Horses 

@ Wild Horses Picture -- Mount John Laurie Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## skookerasbil (May 30, 2014)

Longknife.....we need more threads like this.....might keep the k00ks from being so obsessed about AGW.


----------



## mamooth (May 30, 2014)

Someone is obsessively talking about one topic here ... and it's skook. Quite the hypocrite, that one is. Skook, cut it out. Quit bringing global warming into threads where it has no place.


----------



## longknife (Jun 4, 2014)

With story @ Mountain Sunset Picture -- China Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jun 5, 2014)

Not an exceptional picture but interesting nevertheless. Take a close look. 

While all those soaring tourist structures seem to dominate I was struck by the unusual housing in the foreground. Doesn't appear anywhere close to what one sees in Middle East communities. Single structure buildings with what appears to be yards? And malls? Check it out @ Travel Picture -- Aerial Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2014)

I love these images. They are done so well. So very typical of an Alpine village.

Read the background @ Italy Picture -- Dolomite Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jun 9, 2014)

These photos are always stunning Read the story @ Sea Turtle Picture -- Underwater Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jun 14, 2014)

Read about @ India Picture -- Automobile Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2014)

I love these pics, longknife!


----------



## longknife (Jun 14, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I love these pics, longknife!



Thanks, I enjoy posting them.


----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2014)

These photos are continually awesome.

Read explanation @ Waterfall Picture -- Oregon Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jun 21, 2014)

Explanation @ Dolphin Picture -- Australia Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jun 24, 2014)

Always beautiful pix.
More @ Scotland Picture -- Lighthouse Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jun 26, 2014)

Explanation @ Goat Picture -- Somaliland Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day

I look at this and swear it's from a Hollywood movie set and not Somalia!!!


----------



## longknife (Jun 28, 2014)

I see pictures from China and amazed that such beauty can exist side-by-side with billions of humans. Read about this @ Climbing Picture -- China Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## Kosh (Jun 28, 2014)

Cool Thread..


----------



## longknife (Jun 29, 2014)

Looks like a Prairie Dog to me but the caption says it's a Marmot @ Marmot Picture -- India Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice, but gotta admit that I've seen more spectacular ones here in Nevada.

Explanation @ Storm Picture -- Sky Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jul 15, 2014)

Really an eye-opener.
Explanation @ Subterranean Picture -- Cave Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jul 17, 2014)

Can you imagine windshields of vehicles driving through this?
Explanation @ Butterfly Picture -- Bolivia Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jul 19, 2014)

Explanation @ Penguin Picture -- Antarctica Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jul 21, 2014)

So easy to forget it's an active volcano
Explanation @ Fuji Picture -- Sunrise Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## MomofOne (Jul 23, 2014)

I am not yet allowed to post link, so I'll just mention the image and the photographer.

This is about the image *Island in the Sky* by _Shane Kalyn_ on April 28, 2014.

_Comment:_ Is this real?  This is really magical but if someone will ask me if I want to live in that island, my answer would be a big NO. Hehe.  But it's really heaven on earth I may say.


----------



## Crick (Jul 24, 2014)

It'd be a little snug.  Though I guess that'd mean a short walk to the grocery, Home Depot and Starbucks.


----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2014)

How small we humans are.
From Volcano Picture -- Hawaii Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks like a nice place to relax.
Story @ Garden Picture -- Night Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jul 27, 2014)

Explained @ Flower Picture -- Macro Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Aug 1, 2014)

Explained @ Montana Picture -- Night Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Aug 7, 2014)

and


----------



## longknife (Aug 10, 2014)

Explained @ Morning Picture -- India Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 10, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Someone is obsessively talking about one topic here ... and it's skook. Quite the hypocrite, that one is. Skook, cut it out. Quit bringing global warming into threads where it has no place.



Actually, this may well be the perfect place for it because these places are what we are losing to global climate change.


----------



## Kosh (Aug 10, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Someone is obsessively talking about one topic here ... and it's skook. Quite the hypocrite, that one is. Skook, cut it out. Quit bringing global warming into threads where it has no place.
> ...



Yes I  know so many want the climate to stay the same forever, how the reality is that the universe is in constant change and the Earth is no different.

But then again to the AGW cult the history of the Earth didn't start in 1886.


----------



## longknife (Aug 10, 2014)

Is there any reason you two are trying to divert a thread about National Geographic photos?

If so, let me know and I'll stop posting them.


----------



## Kosh (Aug 10, 2014)

longknife said:


> Is there any reason you two are trying to divert a thread about National Geographic photos?
> 
> If so, let me know and I'll stop posting them.



Just commenting on the AGW cult members comments,

Please continue!


----------



## clarinemcCully (Aug 11, 2014)

All the environmental pictures posted here are truly beautiful and we all should strive hard to maintain its beauty.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 11, 2014)

clarinemcCully said:


> All the environmental pictures posted here are truly beautiful and we all should strive hard to maintain its beauty.



Doin what exactly? Why can't you all just enjoy the photos?


----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2014)

Could you or I live in a place like this?
Explained @ Norway Picture -- Hamnoy Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Aug 16, 2014)

Explained @ Waterfall Picture -- California Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2014)

Explained @ Maryland Picture -- Heron Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Aug 21, 2014)

While I'm glad I no longer live where this happens, it sure looks beautiful.

Explained @ Aspen Picture -- Taos Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2014)

I can't help it but the critters still creep me out.

Explained @ Spider Picture -- Dew Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Aug 24, 2014)

Why just one?

Explained @ England Picture -- Hiking Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Aug 26, 2014)

Explained @ Gila Picture -- Aerial Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Aug 30, 2014)

When I saw the small teaser, it completely baffled me.

Explained @ Iguana Picture -- Bonaire Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Aug 31, 2014)

Looks really rough and a difficult place to live.

Explained @ Patos Picture -- Washington Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Sep 1, 2014)

Brrrrr. I'd rather do this in Summer or Fall.

Explained @ Deer Picture -- Winter Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2014)

Without going to the explanation, I correctly guessed this to be at Yellowstone National Park.

Explained @ Yellowstone Picture -- Prismatic Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Sep 3, 2014)

Explained @ Blacktip Shark Picture -- Line Islands Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Sep 4, 2014)

Explained @ Pyrocumulonimbus Picture -- Wildfire Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2014)

Explained @ Pyrocumulonimbus Picture -- Wildfire Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2014)

Explained @ Yucca Picture -- Desert Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2014)

Lord but this brings back memories!

Explained @ Army Picture -- Military Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Sep 9, 2014)

They look so cute – until they grow up. Few know that the Grizzly was once rampant all over California

Explained @ Bear Picture -- Kamchatka Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2014)

Explained @ Caroline Island Picture -- Pristine Seas Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Sep 11, 2014)

I thought these were rice paddies at first.

Explained @ Salt Picture -- Peru Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2014)

Explained @ Afghanistan Picture -- Kyrgyz Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2014)

Explained @ Wildfire Picture -- Jasper Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day with links to more @  wildfire2014 -- Photos -- National Geographic Your Shot


----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2014)

Explained @ Diving Picture -- Cocos Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2014)

Explained @ Lithuania Picture -- Autumn Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Sep 17, 2014)

In western societies, this would be called pollution.

Explained @ China Picture -- Prayer Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2014)

Brrrrr!

Explained @ Iceland Picture -- Ice Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2014)

Explained @ Thailand Picture -- Lantern Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2014)

I can imagine what those cookie-cutter homes look like from a street view. Ugh

Explained @ Sun City Picture -- Irrigation Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Sep 22, 2014)

I prefer the square bales. Just seem easier to deal with.

Explained @ Poland Picture -- Jumping Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2014)

Explained @ Svaneti Picture -- Blessing Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Sep 24, 2014)

Explained @ Owl Picture -- Northumberland Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2014)

Explained @ Fishing Picture -- Beach Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2014)

The drought's making it tough for them

Explained @ Geese Picture -- Migration Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2014)

Explained @ Svanetia Picture -- Horse Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2014)

Explained @ Hummingbird Picture -- Costa Rica Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Oct 1, 2014)

At least it's so crowded no hanky-panky is going on.

Explained @ Estonia Picture -- Beach Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Oct 3, 2014)

Beautiful but deadly

Explained @ Environment Picture -- Canada Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Oct 5, 2014)

Ain't Nature awesome?

Explained @ Ice Cave Picture -- Mutnovsky Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Oct 6, 2014)

Explained @ Whale Picture -- Sri Lanka Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Oct 7, 2014)

I had to read the explanation to learn what the animal is @ Ibex Picture -- Himalaya Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2014)

Not a scientist but seems to me if it keeps at a low level like this it means less chance of a major eruption.

Explained @ Volcano Picture -- Iceland Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Oct 9, 2014)

Explained @ Bird Picture -- Desert Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2014)

Explained @ Soccer Picture -- Brazil Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Oct 11, 2014)

Explained @ Sahara Picture -- Landscape Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2014)

What a beautiful view

Explained @ Annapurna Picture -- Nepal Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2014)

I would love to see a wider view of this.

Explained @ Bird Picture -- Flamingo Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Oct 14, 2014)

Explained @ Saskatchewan Picture -- Storm Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2014)

Not as colorful as other I've seen.

Explained @ Autumn Picture -- Reflection Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Oct 17, 2014)

Explained @ Giraffe Picture -- Silhouette Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Oct 18, 2014)

Explained @ India Picture -- Himalaya Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2014)

Explained @ Landscape Picture -- Aerial Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Oct 20, 2014)

Explained @ Sea of Japan Picture -- Dune Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2014)

Explained @ Underwater Image Humphead Wrasse -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2014)

Explained @ Mount Bromo Image Indonesia -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2014)

Explained @ Puffin Image Iceland -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2014)

Explained @ Baby Blue Eyes Image Hitachi Seaside Park -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Oct 27, 2014)

Explained @ Great White Shark Image Guadalupe Island -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice picture Explained @ Glacier National Park Image Montana -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Oct 29, 2014)

Explained @ Wildebeest Image Tanzania s Mara River -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2014)

Explained @ Half Dome Image Yosemite Wildfire -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2014)

Explained @ Musicians Image Italy


----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2014)

Explained @ Turkey Tail Mushroom Image Canada

This is really eye-catching.


----------



## longknife (Nov 4, 2014)

Explained @ Lake Reflection Image Sweden


----------



## longknife (Nov 5, 2014)

The eyes are hypnotic.

Explained @ Great Gray Owl Image Finland


----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2014)

River Lady

Explained @ Cypress Tree Image ACE Basin


----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2014)

Hunh. Why “Sea Challenge”?

Explained @ Red Sea Pier Image Jordan


----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2014)

So ugly they're beautiful

Explained @ Blacktip Grouper Image Southern Line Islands


----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2014)

He won the right to the females

Explained @ Fallow Deer Image London


----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2014)

A Perilous Profession explained @ Ama Dablam Image Himalaya


----------



## longknife (Nov 11, 2014)

Temple Dawn @ Sunrise in Bagan Image Myanmar


----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2014)

Explained @http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/kallur-lighthouse-view-faroe/


----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2014)

Tasty @ Coastal Brown Bear Image Alaska


----------



## longknife (Nov 15, 2014)

Explained @ Durban Coast Image South Africa


----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay, I'm not exactly thrilled with this one.

Explained @ Bengali Bride Image India


----------



## longknife (Nov 17, 2014)

Wild Wetland @ ACE Basin Image South Carolina


----------



## longknife (Nov 20, 2014)

In 18th Century Baja California, they also decimated crops at the various missions.

Explained @ Locust Swarm Image Madagascar


----------



## longknife (Nov 20, 2014)

Patagonian Vaqueros

Explained @ Cowboys of Patagonia Image Chile


----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2014)

Morning Glory

Explained @ Winter Landscape Image Wisconsin


----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2014)

Skylight @ Aurora Borealis Image Canada


----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2014)

How do they ever know where?

Explained @ Mercury Island Seabirds Image Namibia


----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2014)

Not all Sherpa climb the Himalayas.

Explained @ Sherpas in Kathmandu Image Nepal


----------



## longknife (Nov 25, 2014)

A Buddhist monestary in Tibet

Thiksey Monastery Image India


----------



## longknife (Nov 26, 2014)

Seal Dive

Explained @ Fur Seal Image South Africa


----------



## longknife (Nov 27, 2014)

A Childrens' Place

Explained @ Children Sledding Image Japan


----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2014)

Explained @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/macaque-troop-mignorance/


----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2014)

On the Voltino Road

Explained @ Ombrone River Image Tuscany


----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2014)

I've spent hours watching these graceful birds fly in vee formations along the coast just a few feet about the ocean. A truly beautiful sight.

Bird Bank explained @ Brown Pelican Image South Carolina


----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2014)

A beautiful picture of Romania. I never dreamed it could be that pretty

Explained @ Frosted Landscape Image Romania


----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2014)

Explained @ Red Deer Image Richmond Park


----------



## Darlene (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Darlene (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2014)

Explained @ Ant Bridge Image Indonesia


----------



## longknife (Dec 5, 2014)

http://images.nationalgeographic.co...night-drive-yosemite-valley_86234_990x742.jpg

Explained @ National Geographic Photo of The Day - December 5 2014


----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2014)

Floating Season

Explained @ Mekong Delta Lilies Image Vietnam


----------



## longknife (Dec 7, 2014)

Explained @ Cheetah Image Sabi Sand Reserve


----------



## longknife (Dec 8, 2014)

Sigh. Just sharing it because it's there today
Explained @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/gray-langur-anand-india/


----------



## longknife (Dec 9, 2014)

Layered Land




How glorious this must've looked 2,000 years ago
Explained @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/roman-ruins-samaria-sebaste-stanmeyer/


----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2014)

Explained @ Volcano Tourism Image Iceland


----------



## longknife (Dec 14, 2014)

Explained @ Mount Asgard Image Baffin Island


----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2014)

Explained @ Icelandic Horses Image Iceland


----------



## longknife (Dec 16, 2014)

Explained @ Paragliders Image Mount Fuji


----------



## longknife (Dec 18, 2014)

Explained @ Salar de Uyuni Image Bolivia


----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2014)

Explained @ Ijen Crater Image East Java


----------



## longknife (Dec 20, 2014)

Take a long look

Explained @ Porcupine Image Oregon Coast


----------



## longknife (Dec 21, 2014)

Being involved in eye treatment, I wasn't sure what this was!

Explained @ Kayakers Image Bay of Arcachon


----------



## longknife (Dec 22, 2014)

Remember, Ben Franklin called them “foul predators” and wanted the turkey to be the national bird.

Explained @ Bald Eagles Image Aleutian Islands


----------



## longknife (Dec 23, 2014)

Explained @ Yucat n Cenote Image Mexico


----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2014)

Explained @http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/snowflake-ice-crystal-macro/


----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2014)

What American could deal with this?

Explained @ Lagos Island Image Nigeria


----------



## longknife (Dec 26, 2014)

I was unsure of this until I read the explanation @ Railway Bridge Image Kashmir


----------



## longknife (Dec 29, 2014)

Explained @ Blombos Cave Image South Africa


----------



## longknife (Dec 30, 2014)

Hunh?

Explained @ Woman in a Hat Image Ecuador


----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2015)

Explained @ Nilambur Forest Image India--National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2015)

Explained @ Seashell Image Abstract


----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2015)

Explained @ Porcelain Fungus Image Greece--National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 3, 2015)

The village @ Misty Lake Image Hungary--National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2015)

Explained @ Wakhi Women Image Pakistan--National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 6, 2015)

Explained @ Salt Marsh Image Virginia--National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 7, 2015)

Explained @ Bald Eagles Image Alaska--National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 9, 2015)

Explained @ Local Color Lagos -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 9, 2015)

Explained @ Pigeon Image Flashy Feathers -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 10, 2015)

Explained @ Water Towers Image Kansas -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 11, 2015)

Explained @ Shepherd Image Iran -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 12, 2015)

Seeing these creatures in person is just as awesome as this picture. There's a herd of them that regularly graze in a park in Boulder City, Nevada.

Explained @ Bighorn Sheep Picture Wyoming Image -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 13, 2015)

Very nice @ Stokksnes Lava Dunes Image Iceland -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 14, 2015)

Amazing creatures @ Humpback Whale Image Tonga --National Geographic Your Shot


----------



## longknife (Jan 17, 2015)

Explained @ Sandhill Cranes Image New Mexico-- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2015)

Explained @ Surfing in Makaha Picture Hawaii -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 20, 2015)

Explained @ Kirkjufell Mountain Image Iceland -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 21, 2015)

Explained @ Red Fox Image Gran Paradiso National Park -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 22, 2015)

http://images.nationalgeographic.co...l-formazza-mountain-journey_87544_990x742.jpg

Explained @ Blinnenhorn Image Val Formazza -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 23, 2015)

Explained @ Parroquia de San Miguel Image Mexico -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## Shrimpbox (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you long knife. I have enjoyed all the pictures, and best of all they seem to have a calming influence on me. Great therapy.


----------



## longknife (Jan 24, 2015)

You're welcome. Here's another:






Explained @ Gran Paradiso Massif Image Italy -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 25, 2015)

I see stuff like this and I am pleased to be living in the USA

Explained @ Annakut Celebration Image Kolkata -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2015)

Living in the Nevada, I deeply miss stuff like this

Explained @ Winter Pond Image Poland -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 29, 2015)

Explained @ Surfing Friends Image Hawaii -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 29, 2015)

Explained @ Gran Paradiso Meadow Image Italy -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 29, 2015)

Explained @ Gion Matsuri Festival Image Japan -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Feb 4, 2015)

Explained @ Salt Marsh Image San Francisco Bay -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Feb 4, 2015)

Explained @ Biscayne Bay Image Miami -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2015)

How long until some piece of scum poacher kills them for an Asiatic aphrodisiac?


----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2015)

Explained @ Cappadocia Aerial Image Turkey -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2015)

From Valsavarenche Valley Image Gran Paradiso -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Feb 7, 2015)

Explained @ Oceanside Development Image Florida -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Feb 8, 2015)

Don't care where they are. Arabians are majestic animals.

Explained @ Arabian Horse Image Egypt -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Feb 8, 2015)

What weird looking birds.

Explained @ Tawny Frogmouths Image Australia -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 8, 2015)

The owl on the left looks like he really does know how many licks it takes to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop.


----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2015)

explained @ Grand Canal Sunset Image Venice -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Feb 11, 2015)

The photos are always so nice

Explained @ Graian Alps Image Italy -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2015)

Had no idea what this is until read @ Fishing Tool Image Vietnam -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Feb 13, 2015)

Explained @ Northern Flicker Image Canada -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Feb 14, 2015)

Explained @ Sunset Cheetah Walk Image Namibia -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2015)

Took me a bit to figure it out

Explained @ Salt Desert Image Bolivia -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Feb 16, 2015)

Explained @ Sheep Portrait Image New Zealand -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2015)

Explained @ Canyoning Image Indonesia -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2015)

Kinda sad

Explained @ Ghost Town Image Namibia -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Feb 19, 2015)

Explained @ Feeding Manatees Image Crystal River -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2015)

Explained @ Flashing Fireflies Image Tennessee -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2015)

Always nice pictures

Explained @ Moonlit Mountain Image Tyrolean Alps -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Feb 23, 2015)

Explained @ Ermine in Winter Image Italy -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2015)

Explained @ Mountain Village Image Myanmar -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 24, 2015)

longknife said:


> Wow! I never knew there were jellyfish in Gulf of Saint Lawrence. Read more @ Lion's Mane Jellyfish Picture -- Underwater Photo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day



What a nice stream to take a dip in. ...Eh not so much no. 
















others here,

Great White Shark in Cape Cod Salt Pond Photos


----------



## elektra (Feb 24, 2015)

For some, these are great places for Industrial sized Solar and Wind farms.


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 24, 2015)

We have plenty of Commerce-ial ocean space now.


----------



## longknife (Feb 26, 2015)

Explained @ Beaver in Snow Image Montana -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Feb 27, 2015)

How in the world?

Explained @ Danny MacAskill on Sgurr Dearg Image Isle of Skye -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2015)

Explained @ Pronking Springbok Image South Africa -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Mar 1, 2015)

Explained @ Plitvice Lakes Image Croatia -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Mar 2, 2015)

Took me a moment or two to decide whether to share this or not

Explained @ Sun Halo Image Greenland -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2015)

Just like the Big Horns here in Nevada

Explained @ Chamois Image Gran Paradiso National Park -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2015)

Explained @ Cayapas Mataje Mangrove Image Ecuador -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Mar 5, 2015)

Explained @ Polar Bear With Prey Image Alaska -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Mar 6, 2015)

In my many trips to the South Rim driving a tour bus, I never saw the same view. To catch something awesome like this is a memorable experience.

Explained @ Dawn at Grand Canyon Image South Rim -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## peach174 (Mar 6, 2015)

National Geographic Magazine editor, Gilbert H. Grosvenor at work at the National Geographic Headquarters in Washington D.C., 1914.Photograph by Leet Brothers, National Geographic Creative


----------



## peach174 (Mar 6, 2015)

A kitten aboard a floating Victoria water lily pad in the Philippines, 1935.Photograph by Alfred T. Palmer, National Geographic Creative


----------



## longknife (Mar 7, 2015)

My grandmother was a charter member of the society and had copies of the magazine from the first issue. Shame she gave all of them away to someone who sent them to the dump. What a waste.


----------



## longknife (Mar 8, 2015)

Explained @ Fanged Pitcher Plant Image Borneo -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Mar 10, 2015)

Explained @ Snow Monkey Image Nagano -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Mar 11, 2015)

Explained @ La Fiesta de la Preciosa Sangre Image Mexico -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2015)

Explained @http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/torres-paine-chile-fox/


----------



## longknife (Mar 14, 2015)

A nice one @ Aurora Image Jokulsarlon Glacier Lagoon -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Mar 15, 2015)

Explained @ Sailfish Image Gulf of Mexico -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Mar 16, 2015)

Explained @ Southwestern Sungraph -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Mar 17, 2015)

Explained @ Snowfall at Blue Pond Image Japan -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Mar 18, 2015)

Explained @ Sally Lightfoot Crab Image Galapagos Islands -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2015)

They're NOT bears!

Explained @ Panda in a Tree Image China -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2015)

Explained @ Tiger Cubs Image Ranthambore Tiger Reserve -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2015)

Explained @ Lightning and Bushfire Image Western Australia -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Mar 22, 2015)

Explained @ Costumed Suri Image Argentina-- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Mar 23, 2015)

Explained @ Nasca Lines Image Peru -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2015)

Explained @ Snowy Owl Image Quebec City -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2015)

Explained @ Deer and Sunflowers Image North Dakota -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2015)

Exxplained @ Cabo Pulmo Image Mexico -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2015)

Explained @ Grizzly Bear Image Yellowstone National Park -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2015)

Explained @ Longmen Grottoes Image China -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2015)

Explained @ Fuego Volcano Erupting Image Guatemala - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Apr 3, 2015)

Explained @ Rakher Upobash Image Bangladesh - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2015)

Explained @ Milky Way Image Texas - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Apr 5, 2015)

Explained @ Bald Eagle Image Memphis Zoo - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Apr 6, 2015)

Explained @ Jokulsarlon Lagoon Image Iceland - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2015)

Explained @ Monument Valley Cowboy Image Utah - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Apr 11, 2015)

Explained @ Starlight Room Dancers San Francisco - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2015)

Explained @ Table Mountain Image Cape Town - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2015)

Explained @ Floating Candles Image Vietnam - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Apr 16, 2015)

Explained @ Camino Frances Image Spain - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2015)

Explained @ Spinner Dolphins Image Oahu - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2015)

Explained @ Bicycle and Basket Image Tuscany - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2015)

Explained @ Ice Cave Image Apostle Island - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2015)

Explained @ Fox Image New Jersey - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2015)

Explained @ Sardine Shoal Image Bonaire - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Apr 25, 2015)

Explained @ Angalamman Festival Image India - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2015)

Explained @ Spring Festival Image China - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2015)

Explained @ Bangkok at Night Image Thailand - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## Aktas (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 30, 2015)

Not dressed like these, but fondly remember bonfires on the Southern California beaches as a kid – especially during the Grunion Runs.

Explained @ Seaside Image United Arab Emirates -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (May 1, 2015)

Explained @ Snowboarder Image Austria -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (May 2, 2015)

Explained @ Jellyfish Lake Image Palau -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## Aktas (May 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2015)

Explained @ Girls With Fan Image Georgia -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (May 5, 2015)

How can anything be so absolutely ugly?

Explained @ Robber Fly Image South Africa -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (May 6, 2015)

Explained @ Torpedo Station Image Poland -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (May 7, 2015)

Explained @ Lake Natron Fireflies Image Tanzania -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (May 8, 2015)

Explained @ Diving Surfer Image Hawaii -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (May 9, 2015)

This is Spring?

Explained @ Spring Snowfall Image Russia -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (May 10, 2015)

Explained @ Sonamarg Bridge Image India -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (May 11, 2015)

Explained @ Desert Landscape Image Saudi Arabia -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (May 12, 2015)

Explained @ Go afoss Image Iceland -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (May 13, 2015)

Explained @ Platte River Spring Image Nebraska -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (May 15, 2015)

Explained @ Honeybee Image Brood Cell -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (May 17, 2015)

Explained @ Close-Up Image Fruit Fly Eye -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (May 18, 2015)

Explained @ Playing Great Dane Image Kentucky -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (May 19, 2015)

Explained @ Half Dome Image Yosemite -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (May 20, 2015)

Explained @ Noryangjin Fish Market Image Seoul -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (May 22, 2015)

Baobab Trees Image Madagascar -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (May 23, 2015)

Explained @ Reflection Image Angola -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (May 24, 2015)

Explained @ Frozen Lake Baikal Image Russia -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (May 25, 2015)

This should make us pleased to live in America

Explained @ Brick Field Image India -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (May 26, 2015)

I always get a kick out of these little fellas

Explained @ Meerkats Image South Africa -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (May 27, 2015)

Explained @ Boy and Goat Kid Image India -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (May 28, 2015)

Explained @ Sinulog Festival Dancers Image Philippines -- National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (May 29, 2015)

Explainbed @ http://images.nationalgeographic.co...00/902/cache/man-boat-china_90249_990x742.jpg


----------



## longknife (Jun 2, 2015)

Explained @ Shadows Image Turkey - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jun 4, 2015)

I could not deal with living like this!

Explained @ Seda Monastery Image China - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jun 6, 2015)

Explained @ Weeping Cherry Tree Image Japan - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jun 7, 2015)

Explained @ http://images.nationalgeographic.co...e/galapagos-rock-formations_90431_990x742.jpg


----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2015)

Explained @ Praia Mole Surfer Brazil - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jun 9, 2015)

Explained @ Omo Valley Hamars Image Ethiopia - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jun 10, 2015)

Explained @ Sunset Image New York City - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jun 11, 2015)

Explained @ Moravian Fields Image Czech Republic - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jun 12, 2015)

Explained @ Grubug Cave Image Indonesia - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jun 13, 2015)

Explained @ Drinking Buffalo Image South Dakota - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jun 15, 2015)

Explained @ Lake O Hara Image Yoho National Park - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2015)

Explained @ Niagara Falls Image Ontario - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jun 18, 2015)

How many centuries did it take to create this?

Explained @ http://images.nationalgeographic.co...e/aerial-rice-terrace-china_90679_990x742.jpg


----------



## longknife (Jun 21, 2015)

Awesome animals explained @ Orca Pod Image Norway - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jun 22, 2015)

Explained @ Aomori Forest Image Japan - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 22, 2015)

Think I was a Buffalo in a previous life. Hopefully before the WhiteMan came. And that shot of the falls is gorgeous. Better take more of them quick. Before the Global Annual Mean Temperature rises another 0.03deg.


----------



## longknife (Jun 23, 2015)

Had no idea what this is until I read the explanation @ Emerald Lake Image Yoho National Park - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jun 24, 2015)

Whatever it is is explained @ Power Plant Image Itaipu - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jun 25, 2015)

Explained @ Bondi Beach Image Australia - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jun 26, 2015)

I never get enough of pictures of these marvelous animals.

Explained @ Humpback Whale Image Canada - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## Abishai100 (Jun 26, 2015)

*Ranger Rick: Guardian Gum*

In our age of celebrities and comic book heroes, how much do we take time to appreciate America's national park rangers, assigned to ensure organized traffic through precious lands?






National Park Service Ranger (Wikipedia)


----------



## longknife (Jun 27, 2015)

Explained @ Zhangjiajie Image China - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jun 28, 2015)

Explained @ Mount Tsukuba Image Japan - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jun 29, 2015)

Explained @ Willow Warbler Image Kuwait - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jul 3, 2015)

Explained @ Red Fox Image Baffin Island


----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2015)

Explained @ Land and Sea Image Dubai


----------



## longknife (Jul 10, 2015)

Wow @ http://images.nationalgeographic.co...che/beach-sunset-vestrahorn_91001_990x742.jpg


----------



## longknife (Jul 11, 2015)

Explained @ Road Image Itaipu Dam


----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2015)

Explained @ Lionfish Image Red Sea


----------



## longknife (Jul 13, 2015)

Explained @ Mouse Image India


----------



## longknife (Jul 14, 2015)

Explained @ Chhau Dancer Image India


----------



## longknife (Jul 15, 2015)

Explained @ Spinner Dolphins Image Makua


----------



## longknife (Jul 16, 2015)

Explained @ White Sands Image New Mexico


----------



## longknife (Jul 18, 2015)

Explained @ Rainbow and Lightning Image Iowa


----------



## longknife (Jul 18, 2015)

Explained @ Surfer Image Tamarama Beach


----------



## longknife (Jul 20, 2015)

Explained @ Yaqing Temple Image China


----------



## longknife (Jul 21, 2015)

Explained @ Dalat Market Image Vietnam


----------



## longknife (Jul 22, 2015)

Explained @ Milky Way Image Crater Lake


----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2015)

Explained @ Grand Prismatic Spring Image Yellowstone


----------



## longknife (Jul 26, 2015)

explained @ Folk Dancers Image Peru


----------



## longknife (Jul 27, 2015)

Explained @ Bioluminescent Plankton Image Iran


----------



## longknife (Jul 28, 2015)

Explained @ Pope Francis Image Vatican City


----------



## longknife (Jul 29, 2015)

Explained @ Rice Terraces Image Vietnam


----------



## longknife (Jul 30, 2015)

Explained @ Skier Image Austrian Alps


----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2015)

Reminds me of the movie Hatari and the Baby Elephant's Walk

Explained @ Elephants Image Amboseli National Park - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Aug 2, 2015)

Explained @ Girl Playing Image New Jersey - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Aug 4, 2015)

Explained @ Tornado Image Colorado - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Aug 6, 2015)

Explained @ Humpback Whale Image Tonga - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2015)

Explained @ Camelthorn Tree Image Namibia - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Aug 10, 2015)

Explained @ Shark Dive Image Cuba - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Aug 11, 2015)

Explained @ Winter Mountains Image Alaska - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2015)

Explained @ Elephant Image Malawi - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Aug 14, 2015)

Explained @ Dubai Desert Image United Arab Emirates - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Aug 16, 2015)

Explained @ Calumma Image Chameleon - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2015)

Explained @ Matterhorn Image Zermatt - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Aug 18, 2015)

Explained @ Emperor Penguin Picture Gould Bay - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Aug 20, 2015)

Explained @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/woman-walking-dog-italy/


----------



## longknife (Aug 21, 2015)

Explained @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/climber-myanmar-hkakabo/


----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2015)

Explaained @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/polar-bears-waving-alaska/


----------



## longknife (Aug 24, 2015)

Explained @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/man-dog-bicycle-china/


----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2015)

Explained @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/pool-swimming-summer-mexico/


----------



## longknife (Aug 28, 2015)

Explained @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/men-camel-desert-abu-dhabi/


----------



## longknife (Aug 29, 2015)

Explained @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/light-house-scotland-sunset/


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 30, 2015)

Wonderful thread....  Some very pretty pictures.


----------



## longknife (Aug 31, 2015)

Explained @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/waterfall-kirkufell-iceland/


----------



## longknife (Sep 3, 2015)

Lov the photo @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/husky-swim-bali/


----------



## longknife (Sep 4, 2015)

Another one of those wonderful pix that show up now and then @ http://photography.nationalgeograph...mpaign=2015012_invitation_ro_all#members.join


----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2015)

Explained @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/gannet-nest-building/


----------



## longknife (Sep 6, 2015)

Explained @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/aerial-playground-singapore/


----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2015)

Story @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/mother-daughter-swim/


----------



## longknife (Sep 9, 2015)

Explained @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/zebra-quelea-zambia/


----------



## longknife (Sep 9, 2015)

Explained @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/wagenia-fishermen-maitre/


----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2015)

Explained @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/woman-bicycle-japan/


----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2015)

Explained @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/kwema-express-congo-maitre/


----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2015)

Explained @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/children-soviet-fountain/


----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2015)

This is one of the good ones @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/rapa-valley-sweden-haarberg/


----------



## longknife (Sep 15, 2015)

Featherweights @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/coastal-wolves-nicklen/


----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2015)

Montauk Moment explained @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/beachgoers-shadows-montauk/


----------



## longknife (Sep 17, 2015)

Pelican Plunge @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/diving-pelican-jurong-park/


----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2015)

A Slight Trick of the Eye @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/tree-dunes-namib-desert/


----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2015)

Kit Friendly @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/red-fox-estonia/


----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2015)

“La Fornarina on Pavement” @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/street-painting-florence/


----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2015)

Coffee Car @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/morning-van-mongolia/


----------



## longknife (Sep 22, 2015)

Vermilion Lakes Sunrise @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photography/photo-of-the-day/vermilion-lakes-sunrise/


----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2015)

Shadowland @ http://images.nationalgeographic.co...8/cache/mount-bromo-shadows_91891_990x742.jpg


----------



## longknife (Sep 26, 2015)

Sun Exposures @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/polar-bear-beechey-island/


----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2015)

A standout @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/labord-chameleon-ziegler/


----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2015)

March of Pines @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/snow-spruce-norway-haarberg/


----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2015)

High Light @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/xianggong-hill-china/


----------



## longknife (Oct 1, 2015)

The Awakening @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/calbuco-volcano-eruption-ngpc2015/


----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2015)

Serendipitous Scene @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/lake-hollingsworth-landscape/


----------



## longknife (Oct 5, 2015)

Dreamscape @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/tian-shan-landscape-china-ngpc2015/


----------



## longknife (Oct 6, 2015)

Sunrise Cowboys @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/horse-riding-mount-bromo/


----------



## longknife (Oct 7, 2015)

Bough Wow @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/coastal-wolf-camouflage-nicklen/


----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2015)

http://images.nationalgeographic.co...-devils-ear-spring-ngpc2015_92120_990x742.jpg

Spring Mix @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/diver-devils-ear-spring-ngpc2015/


----------



## longknife (Oct 9, 2015)

Big Break @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/waves-lighthouse-portugal/


----------



## longknife (Oct 11, 2015)

Leading Lines from http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/terraced-rice-field-hmong-ngpc2015/


----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2015)

Cold Rush @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/gullfoss-waterfall-iceland-ngpc2015/


----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2015)

High Time @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/golden-gate-aerial/


----------



## longknife (Oct 14, 2015)

Swanlike End @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/swan-lake-bled/


----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2015)

Taking a Peak @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/koolau-summit-hawaii-ngpc2015/


----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2015)

Shore Having Fun @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/waikiki-beach-scene-ngpc2015/


----------



## jc456 (Oct 16, 2015)

longknife said:


> Leading Lines from http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/terraced-rice-field-hmong-ngpc2015/


is that a domino board?


----------



## longknife (Oct 17, 2015)

jc456 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Leading Lines from http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/terraced-rice-field-hmong-ngpc2015/
> ...


I am always amazed at where and in what patterns they create rice paddies.


----------



## longknife (Oct 17, 2015)

Night in Day @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/spitsbergen-eclipse-ngpc2015/


----------



## longknife (Oct 18, 2015)

Fowl Play @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/innsbruck-peacock/

They may be beautiful but have the most gawd-awful screech in all the world!


----------



## longknife (Oct 20, 2015)

Early Riser @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/elephant-solar-portrait/


----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2015)

Go Over Big @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/victoria-falls-aerial-ngpc2015/


----------



## longknife (Oct 23, 2015)

The Upshot @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/wanaka-tree-ngpc2015/


----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2015)

Dropping In @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/quebec-fox-jump/


----------



## longknife (Oct 27, 2015)

Ozark Concerto @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photography/photo-of-the-day/arkansas-wurlitzer-ngpc2015/


----------



## longknife (Oct 27, 2015)

Come up for air @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/varanasi-rooftop-dreams-ngpc2015/


----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2015)

Something's Fishy @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/sea-wolf-water/


----------



## longknife (Oct 31, 2015)

A good light @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/himba-namibia-ngpc2015/


----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2015)

Peaks of enchantment @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/glencoe-scottish-highlands/


----------



## longknife (Nov 4, 2015)

Reef Refuge @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/pristine-seas-goby/


----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2015)

Shifting light @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photography/photo-of-the-day/khara-desert-scene/

How the hell do they survive there?


----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2015)

Water Colors @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/salt-lake-patterns/


----------



## longknife (Nov 11, 2015)

Pinniped Playground @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/la-jolla-sea-lions-ngpc2015/

Why not just call them seals?


----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2015)

Picturesque and Curious @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photography/photo-of-the-day/etretat-france-cliff/


----------



## longknife (Nov 15, 2015)

Color Screen @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/illiger-macaw-ngpc2015/


----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2015)

Here Today @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/iceland-aerial-ngpc2015/ Rivers flowing in Iceland's lava fields


----------



## longknife (Nov 17, 2015)

Go Up and Flame @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/yosemite-fire-sun/


----------



## longknife (Nov 19, 2015)

Maneuvers in the Dark @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/special-forces-helo-training/


----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2015)

Quiet Reflection @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/jokulsarlon-iceberg/


----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2015)

Sunrise Sweep @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/varanasi-boat-ngpc2015/


----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2015)

All Fall Down @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/wales-autumn-tree/


----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2015)

A geothermal swim @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/geothermal-pool-ngpc2015/


----------



## longknife (Nov 26, 2015)

Death Valley Dunes @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/eureka-dunes-ngpc2015/


----------



## longknife (Nov 26, 2015)

Coastal Setting @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/vila-velha-sunset/


----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2015)

Flirt in Training @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/riflebird-mating-ngpc2015/


----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2015)

Riding high @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/dhaka-train-ngpc2015/


----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2015)

Striking View @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/horseshoe-canyon-lightning-ngpc2015/


----------



## longknife (Dec 1, 2015)

Snowed Out @ http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photo-of-the-day/istanbul-snow-ngpc2015/

I remember riding streetcars like this when I lived in Vienna.


----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2015)

*



*
* Silhouettes at Sea*
@ Paddleboarders at Sunset - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Dec 3, 2015)

*



*
Supreme Sunlight @ Shiva Statue in Sunlight Image, Kauai, Hawaii - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## Crick (Dec 4, 2015)

The tree wins.


----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2015)

Fire Flies @ Monks Lighting Lanterns Image, Thailand - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2015)

*



*
Delayed Takeoff @ Puffins on Cliff Image - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Dec 7, 2015)

*



*
Windblown Sunset @ Wind Turbines at Sunset Image, Greece - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Dec 8, 2015)

*



*
Peekaboo @ Insect in Garden in Turkey - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Dec 10, 2015)

*



*
Strange Roots @ Dragon’s Blood Tree Image, Yemen - National Geographic Photo of the Day

Can you believe this?


----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2015)

*



*
Sun Streaks @ Gljúfrabúi Canyon Image, Iceland - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Dec 12, 2015)

*



*
Bridge Over Icy Waters @ Iceberg Bridge Image, Greenland - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Dec 13, 2015)

*



*
Flock of Dust @ Herd of Sheep Image, Turkey - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Dec 14, 2015)

*




*
Stairway of Light @ Monk at Temple Image, Myanmar - National Geographic Photo of the Day

A perfect example of “vanishing point” we learn about in Art Class


----------



## longknife (Dec 16, 2015)

Out of the Blue @ Girl and Blue Doorway Image, Morocco - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Dec 17, 2015)

Dry Run @ Dry Riverbed Aerial Image, Arizona - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Dec 18, 2015)

Enlightened @ Illuminated Paper Umbrellas and Bamboo Trees Image, Japan - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2015)

Stone-Cold Remarkable @ Stone House Image, Portugal - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Dec 20, 2015)

Gory Feast @ Vultures and Zebra Carcass Image, Tanzania - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Dec 21, 2015)

Stand in Your Own Light @ Lone Tree in a Lake Image, New Zealand - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Dec 22, 2015)

A Day on the South Rim @ Grand Canyon Image, Arizona - National Geographic Photo of the Day

In all my tour bus trips there, never saw the same scene twice. Awesome.


----------



## Crick (Dec 22, 2015)

Hard to fathom how the sun, apparently at the horizon to the right, could illuminate (even partially) the eroded bank to the right of the people on the path.


----------



## longknife (Dec 24, 2015)

A Tranquil Dip @ Cascading Greenery and Swimmer Image, Singapore - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Dec 24, 2015)

One of several Best Travel Photos of 2015 @ National Geographic's best travel photos of 2015 – in pictures


----------



## longknife (Dec 26, 2015)

Festival Of Lights Show @ Fireworks and City Image, Uttarakhand, India - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Dec 28, 2015)

Brilliance in Black and White @ Hot Spring Image, Yellowstone, Wyoming - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 30, 2015)

River of Light @ Glowing Fireflies Image, Japan - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 1, 2016)

A Monolithic Gathering @ Eddystone Image, Tasmania - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 1, 2016)

A Guiding Light @ Parting Storm Clouds and Mountains Image, Iceland - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2016)

Muddy Meet & Greet @ Water Buffalo Image, China - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 3, 2016)

“Island of Silence and Heat” @ Dead Trees Image, Namibia - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2016)

Feel the Rush @ Niagara Falls Image, Canada - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 6, 2016)

Cutting Corners @ Zigzagging Road Image, Morocco - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 6, 2016)

Mating Call @ Bellowing Stag Image, United Kingdom - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 9, 2016)

Here comes the sun @ Fox Image, Hokkaido - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 9, 2016)

Grass Light @ Night Kayaking Image, Quebec - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 10, 2016)

Above the Boardwalk @ Lake Boardwalk Image, Croatia - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jan 12, 2016)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]




Local Color @ Prayer Flags Image, India - National Geographic Photo of the Day[/FONT]


----------



## longknife (Jan 13, 2016)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Urban Cowboy @ Horse Image, Utah - National Geographic Photo of the Day[/FONT]


----------



## longknife (Jan 13, 2016)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Under the Sun @ Turtle Image, Mayotte Island - National Geographic Photo of the Day[/FONT]


----------



## longknife (Jan 14, 2016)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Pebbles on the Beach @ Beach Image, Sicily - National Geographic Photo of the Day I'm not about to be caught walking bare-footed on that![/FONT]


----------



## longknife (Jan 17, 2016)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Bear Jam @ Grizzly Bear Image, Alaska - National Geographic Photo of the Day[/FONT]


----------



## longknife (Jan 18, 2016)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Wind Down @ Bryce Canyon Image, Utah - National Geographic Photo of the Day[/FONT]


----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2016)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Dancing on Ice @ Aurora Borealis Image, Iceland - National Geographic Photo of the Day[/FONT]


----------



## longknife (Jan 21, 2016)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]A Mossy Bed @ Sea Lion Image, New Zealand - National Geographic Photo of the Day[/FONT]


----------



## longknife (Jan 23, 2016)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Flash of White @ White Weasel Image, Montana - National Geographic Photo of the Day[/FONT]


----------



## longknife (Jan 24, 2016)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]





  2016 Blizzard by Moonlight[/FONT]


----------



## longknife (Jan 25, 2016)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Cheery Red @ Holi Celebration Image, India - National Geographic Photo of the Day [/FONT]


----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2016)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Cold Light of Day @ Sunlight and Trees Image, Netherlands - National Geographic Photo of the Day[/FONT]


----------



## longknife (Jan 27, 2016)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Reflections @ Street Scene Reflection Image, France - National Geographic Photo of the Day[/FONT]


----------



## longknife (Jan 31, 2016)

Memories Rush In @ Rushing Water Image, South Africa - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2016)

It's really sulfur. Story @ Sulfur Mining Image, Indonesia - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 25, 2016)

Explained @ Southern Ground-Hornbill Eye Image - National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## IanC (Feb 28, 2016)

thanks for posting up these pictures all the time. it makes a nice break from all the bickering.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 28, 2016)

my great uncle 

he was a really cool guy


----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2016)

You're most welcome. Some are far better than others.


----------



## longknife (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 7, 2016)

Near San Francisco


----------



## longknife (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Crick (Mar 13, 2016)

Imagine if the labor and capital put into religious infrastructure had been put, instead, into housing, or food production.


----------



## longknife (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 14, 2016)

Explained @ Rubber Harvesting Image, China | National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 18, 2016)

longknife said:


> I guess this is as good as anywhere to start this thread. I grew up in a house where my grandmother was a charter member of the society and had many, many copies of the magazine. I wouldn't be surprised if the first issue wasn't there and often wonder what happened to it.
> 
> Te Wahipounamu
> 
> ...


----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 6, 2016)

Wild Beauty in Big Sur


----------



## longknife (May 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2016)

Havana, Cuba


----------



## longknife (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 13, 2016)

Crackling Cold


----------



## longknife (Jun 23, 2016)

Halo Effect explained @ Phytoplankton and Swimmers Image, Thailand | National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## longknife (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 25, 2016)

I have to wonder how they find them and figure out where they go.


----------



## longknife (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2016)




----------

